# Melanoma ?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Is this that serious? Melanoma just skin deep, Doctor says just put sab on for 4 weeks. If it don't heal they will have to cut it off.

big rockpile


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. Melanoma is that serious.


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

If it is just on the skin, it would be considered stage one, which if you have melanoma is the stage you should pray to have. It is still potentially serious. Wife's best friend has it and was allowed to delay removal for a few weeks, but no longer than that.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

macmad said:


> If it is just on the skin, it would be considered stage one, which if you have melanoma is the stage you should pray to have. It is still potentially serious. Wife's best friend has it and was allowed to delay removal for a few weeks, but no longer than that.


Well my Baby Sister died at a young age from melanoma but the Doctor right now is saying put this sab on this for four weeks and if it doesn't clear up it will have to be surgically removed.

big rockpile


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

Might be something new, but I have never heard of a dermatologist who would say not to remove as soon as possible any stage of melanoma. Must be something new, or gross negligence. One or the other.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Salve. Ointment. 

New to treat early stages with an ointment that causes them to dry up and peel away. 

My husband has used it successfully.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamadermatology/fullarticle/479198

https://www.skincancer.org/skin-can...keratosis/actinic-keratosis-treatment-options


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Salve. Ointment.
> 
> New to treat early stages with an ointment that causes them to dry up and peel away.
> 
> My husband has used it successfully.


Thanks for the information. Much appreciated.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Clarification = my husband uses them primarily for non-melanoma.

I am aware that there are topical treatments for melanoma. 

Personally, I'd go for the scalpel on melanoma.


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

I would go the scalpel route as well. Not taking any chances with that evil stuff.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

macmad said:


> Might be something new, but I have never heard of a dermatologist who would say not to remove as soon as possible any stage of melanoma. Must be something new, or gross negligence. One or the other.


Well another Doctor said not to worry about it this dermatologist took samples and said this. Maybe this with Older Adults it is known they already have one foot in the grave far easier to take the easiest route.

big rockpile


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'd be having that surgically removed


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Never mess with melanoma. I cannot believe any good doctor would not want to remove the area and THEN treat surrounding areas with the various topical salves/creams that are actual chemotherapy. Good luck but keep after those docs!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Maybe this with Older Adults it is known they already have one foot in the grave far easier to take the easiest route.


If it's only "skin deep" then cutting it off is no big deal.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My understanding is that a malignant melanoma is considered potentially serious because it is an attack of the largest organ of the body as the skin is considered an organ.

As an organ, the skin is also the closest in proximity to the lymph derma layer and a malignant melanoma can easily infect the lymph glands spreading cancer throughout the body.

I have 4 scaly benign melanoma spots that resemble liver spots / flat moles that have been on me for 35 years and my doc looks at them during my yearly physical to make sure they remain benign and since I bathe with a luffa gourd fiber dish rag, the dandruff type scaly surface of them gets removed after every shower leaving them looking just like moles and my doc says not to worry about them unless they start looking malignant to him and then he will remove them in local anesthetic office surgery with a band aid bandaging since they are so small.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Various ways to treat melanomas and doctor's vary as well. If you're uncomfortable, ask your doctor or get a second opinion.

I live in the land of melanomas (Florida) and you can find a dozen dermatologists with thirteen different opinions on treatment.

Jeff


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well this is second opinion and it is on the head.

First Doctor said it was nothing to worry about.

big rockpile


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Rockpile,
When I get conflicting first and second opinions, I generally seek a third and go with the two that agree.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

big rockpile said:


> Well this is second opinion and it is on the head.
> 
> First Doctor said it was nothing to worry about.
> 
> big rockpile


Fifty-fifty then. Get a third opinion or flip a coin.

Jeff


----------

